# ENDED - Winner announced - Official BYH Caption Contest #3 - October 2014 - Pic by HoneyDreamMomma



## Sumi

_*Winner announced here*_​_*
Here's the deal. *We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions Thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive this special "Caption contest winner" medal, like the one shown in my and Nifty's post bits. The winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 1 month.
_
_




_​_After 1 month this medal will be moved to the next caption contest winner's account, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:



 

*If you want to submit your own picture to be considered for a future caption contest, visit this thread.*_


----------



## luvmypets

Maybe , if we annoy it enough it will go away.


----------



## goatgurl

awww, its the baby, gotta love it


----------



## BrownSheep

I am not LIVESTOCK, you beasts!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

If we love her enough she will never know she's adopted!


----------



## Southern by choice

"I'll save you!"


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> If we love her enough she will never know she's adopted!


----------



## animalmom

Touchdown!


----------



## SheepGirl

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## goats&moregoats

It's mine, all mine!


----------



## SA Farm

"They'll never figure out that I'm a spy bent on destroying the canine race...muhuhahaha"


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So this is what you call a 'three dog night'?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Listen, it has a motor!


----------



## Baymule

This is my girlfriend! You guys get back!


----------



## Sumi

frustratedearthmother said:


> If we love her enough she will never know she's adopted!



Here is our winning caption! Congratulations @frustratedearthmother !


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Sumi 
I believe you miscounted the votes

Frustratedearthmother would still win.
But:
Listen it has a motor had 4 likes
If we love her enough she'll never know she was adopted had 6.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks!

You're right OFA, but all I want is that big ol' "winner" icon, lol!


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You're right OFA, but all I want is that big ol' "winner" icon, lol!



I thought "if we love her enough she will never know she was adopted" was so sweet though. .


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It was the first thing that came to mind when I saw the pic.... At first I wondered if it might be too "corny" and I'm glad that other folks didn't see it that way! 

Gotta love those big ol' goofy dogs and the cat that loves them back!


----------



## Sumi

OneFineAcre said:


> @Sumi
> I believe you miscounted the votes
> 
> Frustratedearthmother would still win.
> But:
> Listen it has a motor had 4 likes
> If we love her enough she'll never know she was adopted had 6.


Thank you, for pointing that out. My head wasn't working right yesterday lol But at least I got the right person!


----------



## Sumi

@frustratedearthmother We didn't forget about your medal. We're having a technical issue, but we'll get to it asap.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cool - I appreciate it!


----------

